# Any Golden Rescues near Springfield MO?



## 208722 (Apr 30, 2020)

I recently lost my beautiful Golden mix girl to IMHA. I’ve been looking for another Golden or mix, but the closest Golden Rescue I can find is in St. Louis, and they won’t consider us because we’re too far away (4 hours) for a home visit. Of course, I’m watching Pet Finder and other sites. I’ve even contacted some breeders locally to see if they ever have dogs returned that might be available. I’m not interested in a puppy, but would prefer a dog at least 1.5 years old or older. No luck anywhere! Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. I really NEED a Golden! Thanks.


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

bumping up


----------



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)

So sorry about your loss. I too lost my beautiful Golden mix in December. I got her at 15 months. She was the light of my life. I hope you find your new baby soon!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome, I'm very sorry for your loss of your pretty girl. 

Here is the link for the GRCA National Rescue Committee, it lists all the GR Rescues by State. 



National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America



I'm going to send you some information via a Private Message too.


----------

